# 50590 global period



## rich203 (Oct 15, 2013)

Please help - 50590 performed on 5/22/2013 - the patient returns for procedures 52332, 52352, 52353  on 5/31/2013 - my question is - would this be considered part of the global period for initial 50590 procedure? These are being denied. Thank you


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Oct 21, 2013)

50590 has a 90 day global period, so it depends on if the right or left side was treated and what side the subsequent endoscopic procedure was preformed on.


----------

